# Restart! :) Pics are up!



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

I'm back with goats! Rubbing pennies together, but back! 

MY GIRLS: 

MoonSpinner's Zen Nisha 
(Spring's Run Haiku's Zen x Sugar Creek Sally's Stella 2*D)

Carl B's RA Fancy Free
(Muddy Creek RW Radio Active x Muddy Creek BC Malibu

Lost Valley JUM Lovebug 
(Sunnydale DAX Jumanji *S x Lost Valley KW Ladybug) 

Dragonfly MX Rhiannon is coming bred in the fall, sire of kids not chosen yet  
(Flat Rocks Miracle Max x Flat Rocks Penumbra 

 All that's left is a buck!!!  
Pictures coming soon.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Restart! *

congrats!!!! :leap:


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Restart! *

Congrats! Thats very exciting for you!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Restart! *

Talitha...that is WONDERFUL news :stars:

So happy for you....and of course, can't wait to see those pics!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Restart! *

congrats - Nisha is a very pretty girl!!!


----------



## mabeane (Nov 6, 2010)

*Re: Restart! *

Congratulations...Talitha, I have daughter named Talitha.  
She also has a large herd of goats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Restart! *

A big congrats...... :hi5:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Restart! *

Congrats! Sounds like some nice goaties! :thumb:


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: Restart! *

Congrats! Especially on Rhiannon... I looked at her when they first put her up.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Restart! *

Congrats!!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Restart! *

Too bad you couldn't get Demand.  Her dam got two grand champion legs today! Only one more and she will be a CH! Woot!


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Restart! *

Thanks everyone! 

Yeah, I know Ashley--- I was turning green this morning when I saw the update on Facebook.
I even tried to get my Dad to give me a loan, LOL. No can do. 
Congrats on your wins!! And I WILL have a Dorcas daughter someday, she is totally one of my favorite ND does . . . . . How many more before she gets her CH ?


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Restart! *

Just one more!  Cross your fingers we finish her in adga at whatever show we take her to next. Not sure on it. LOL

Then it's some AGS shows to try and get her MCH.


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Restart! *

Congrats!!! :stars:


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Restart! *

Here are the pics! Lovebug won't be coming home until her kids are weaned. I had a pic of her on my phone, but it's gone. . . . here is a pic of her as a yearling.  Anybody recognize her? (photo curtesy of Chelsie Crane)










And this is Nisha---- Yes, Allison, she is a very pretty girl! I am very happy with her! 
Dam can be seen here: http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id= ... =1&theater

this photo curtesy of Addie Pepoli:










this one I took. (She lost a little flesh from stress--- she was pecking at her food for a day or so----)










Here is her udder 2 weeks fresh--- Hoping for capacity as a 2nd freshener









Fancy Free:










Rhiannon, (photos curtesy of Joanne Karohl) 
She is sending me a side photo soon.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Restart! *

They look like some nice girls.


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

Congrats!!! Beautiful new girls you have!!!!


----------



## Subgoat Girls (May 8, 2011)

Congratulations! :clap:


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Beautiful girls! A great restart if I do say so myself.


----------



## silvergramma (Nov 9, 2009)

so jealous you got them all.. I cant wait to finally get my shopping list done..


----------

